
Show HN: Work Club – come work with us at coffee shops around the SF Bay Area - dpods
https://outofoffice.app/workclub
======
dpods
Hey guys, Dave here from Out Of Office. At Out Of Office we're a 100%
distributed team, so we're aware of the pitfalls of working remote. It can be
isolating, lonely, and often times hard to start the day. That's why we
started Work Club - our way to get a little extra motivation to get out of the
house and start the day.

It's super simple: sign up for work club notifications, find out where other
people are working, show up, get your stuff done.

We host 1-2 Work Clubs a week at cool places in the SF Bay Area (coffee shops,
breweries, co-working spots). You can sign up to be notified of future events,
or if you're interested in hosting your own Work Club, you can send me an
email (contest details in my HN profile). Hope to see you there!

